# Ajuda WMR928n



## Nany_1112 (23 Abr 2010 às 19:23)

Boas ppl

Tenho uma estaçao wmr928n da oregon , mas falta-lhe o bthr918n, gostava de saber se alguem tem para venda, e tambem se alguem tem softwere deste aparelho, isto é para meter a funcionar na central dos bombeiros de Almoçageme.

agradecido

Nuno Coelho - nuno.l.coelho@gmail.com


----------



## Fil (24 Abr 2010 às 00:13)

*Informação componentes da WMR968*

Podes comprar esse aparelho aqui:

http://www.ukweathershop.co.uk/acatalog/oregonscientific_BTHR918N.html

Em relação ao software, tens o Weather Display ou o VWS como os mais conhecidos, e ainda outros mais simples.


----------



## Nany_1112 (26 Abr 2010 às 22:18)

Obrigado Fil, Abraço.


----------

